# What is a "halo"?



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

A breeder pointed out that my new puppy has already developed a "halo". Yes, she is angelic, but... does anyone know what that means?

Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think (am not totally sure) that is can also mean the black points around the eyes, nose, and on the feet pads.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks...

I think I will call my breeder tomorrow and let her know that things are fine, regardless of my insanity, and that Chanel is doing fine, and I'll ask her what she meant.

More to come...









~Elegant


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I also believe this is about the black points.... I think I read this in a book from the UK.

Judi


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I finally found the answer...again, I found this info on the Bhe Jei site.

Many Maltese people use the term "halos" when describing a Maltese head. While the standard makes no mention of halos they are a characteristic that may enhance the overall appearance of the head. Halos are defined as the darkening of the skin around the eyes. Many times the presence of halos may be connected with good pigmentation, but there have been many outstanding specimens of the breed that do not have extensive halos.

Finally, closure!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

